# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  I am starting to think about next year's trip with the wife and, although this pains me, am at the point where, if the exchange rate doesn't improve I am having trouble justifying St. Bart's. I am con

## TomtheCat

I am starting to think about next year's trip with the wife and, although this pains me, am at the point where, if the exchange rate doesn't improve I am having trouble justifying St. Bart's. 
I am considering a nice resort in Mexico but I would appreciate the expertise and experience of the folks on this board for any recommendations you may have. We want something for adults, private, intimate and probably small. I have been looking at Las Alamandas. 
It doesn't have to be Mexico by the way. Any advice is appreciated.

----------


## Dennis

Tom,

This should probably be moved to another place but 2 years ago, we stayed at this amazing place in  Costa Rica 

Small, romantic, relaxing. The Spa is one of the best my wife has every been to and she is a Spa-aholic.

----------


## fins85258

If you would like a nise place with the laid back feel of St Barths and not Cancun style big hotels by the dozens try this one 

www.edenmex.com

----------


## infi

Try Sayulita - many French/villa scene. in fact there is  a pearl/fashion store there run by the daughters of a very well known SBH store.  Great vibe there but keep it quiet we don't want the June crowd to know LOL

----------

